# BFN then Bleeding then BFP then BFN and still Bleeding



## Rainy Day (May 22, 2004)

I feel very wretched at the moment and can't sleep.  I tested 9dpt and got a BFN.  I also forgot to take my Cyclogest that night!!  I then started to bleed fresh blood the next day i.e. 10dpt and got a BFP- and another BFP a few hours later, but fainter.  That evening I had mild stomach pain.  Still bleeding today but no cramps but now BFN.  I phoned the clinic today and they said to continue with the Cyclogest, wait for the beta HCG result tomorrow - my official test date.  

Do the clinics just routinely ignore bleeding and HPTs or is it possible to be pregnant after all this?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

You can bleed and still be pregnant and urine tests don´t give as much accurate info as blood so it makes sense to do a blood test and if that shows hcg in it then to repeat the blood test 48 hours later to see if the level is rising.
I´m sorry I can´t give you a plain old Yes or No, can only say Maybe.
Forgetting cyclogest would not have made you bleed, that is just coincidental.

Ruth


----------



## Rainy Day (May 22, 2004)

Thank you Ruth for your kind words and the facts.  It helped me to stay calm today whilst waiting for my beta HCG results.  They came back as a low positive of 11, and the doctor felt that given the fact that I was still bleeding, the most likely outcome was that I this pregnancy would not progress.  I will need to go back to the hospital on Friday to repeat the blood test, which should give a clearer picture of what is going on.

Mnay thanks.


----------

